# Moving bumper panel?



## MerlinApprentice (Aug 21, 2019)

I took delivery of my 2019 Model 3 LR AWD on July 30. I inspected it carefully for panel misalignment issues and found none. I'm the one who washes my car so would notice any scratches or dings that show up. Just noticed this after the car sat outside during one of our first "cold" nights in SoCal (50's). This is looking down on the front right bumper over the wheel well. It looks like the bumper is pulling away. Has anyone experienced this? The only thing that's changed is the temperature. The other side is also doing this but it's less noticeable.


----------

